
Ask HN: Cheapest computer to run linux? - basicscholar
Which chromebook will you recommend to run linux? or another kind of computer? I&#x27;m just interested in a C compiler, gdb, etc. Just to experiment. But I don&#x27;t want to install any distro in my actual computer neither installing virtual box, etc. Thank you for your answers.
======
orionblastar
[http://www.cygwin.com/](http://www.cygwin.com/)

No need to use a virtual machine or install Linux. Just install Cygwin for a
Linux command line environment.

I heard that Microsoft is adding an Ubuntu environment to Windows 10 in the
future. But you can use Cygwin right now.

~~~
avail
The 'Ubuntu' environment has been around on Windows Insider Preview builds for
a while now ;)

------
BillBohan
I was going to mention CHIP for $9
[https://getchip.com/](https://getchip.com/) but in the time it took me to
login somebody posted the Pi zero for $5 so I probably needn't mention it. I
will anyway.

~~~
therealidiot
None of those are really available to the public though

It's a pain, the CHIP looks like it's going to be really cool

------
digitalien1
I think you can run most distros of Linux from a Live CD or USB and never
actually install it. I could be completely wrong, though.

------
rman666
Raspberry Pi

~~~
AJAlabs
Pi zero is only $5

------
DrScump
_Chromebook?_

